# Así es el "monedero electrónico" que propone la UE para unificar todos los documentos en uno



## Anónimo222 (2 Feb 2022)

Lo he mandado a un grupo de Whatsapp de amigos y conocidos y la respuesta general ha sido tal que 'Uy, qué bien, así lo llevo todo el móvil, jijiji'. Nadie ha visto o, al menos expresado, nada en contra como miedo al control extremo que supone.









Así es el "monedero electrónico" que propone la UE


Bruselas estudia implantar una 'Identidad Digital Europea' para los ciudadanos y empresas de la Unión Europea que deseen identificarse o confirmar determinada información personal.




www.20minutos.es





Bruselas estudia implantar una *'Identidad Digital Europea'* para los ciudadanos y empresas de la Unión Europea que deseen identificarse o confirmar determinada información personal.

Identificaciones, trámites, préstamos, compras, diplomas universitarios, billetes de avión... El también llamado *"monedero electrónico"* servirá para almacenar de digitalmente cualquier dato o documento oficial, de tal forma que se unifique el método de identificación entre todos los países miembros, "ya sea para alquilar un piso o abrir una cuenta bancaria fuera de nuestro país", según ha anunciado este jueves la vicepresidenta europea responsable del área Digital, Margrethe Vestager.

Supone, en definitiva, una* simplificación de numerosos trámites*, pues elimina una serie de pasos burocráticos que a día de hoy son necesarios a la hora de acceder a ciertos servicios. 

El plan es que se lance un *proyecto piloto en octubre de 2022*, una vez perfilado, determinado y acordado el marco técnico y las normas entre los Estados miembro y la Comisión Europea. 

Funcionará a través de una aplicación para cuyo acceso será necesario verificar la identidad mediante protocolos de* autenticación biométrica *(huella dactilar, escaneo de retina, etc.), y en la que el ciudadano o empresa podrá ir acumulando todos los datos y documentos que elija. 

Será, en definitiva, una aplicación 'todo en uno' que, según han anunciado sus impulsores, garantizará una mayor seguridad y protección de los datos personales. Funcionaría, por tanto, *como las aplicaciones móviles cada vez más utilizadas que permiten almacenar entradas, billetes de viaje o incluso pagar* con el móvil como si fuese la tarjeta de crédito. 

¿El fin? Que con un solo clic se pueda, ya no solo confirmar tu identidad o almacenar documentos personales como el carnet de conducir; sino también hacer otros trámites, como* facturar en un aeropuerto, alquilar un coche, almacenar una receta médica o presentar la declaración de la renta*. 

La cartera de identidad digital estará disponible para todos los ciudadanos, residentes y empresas de la Unión Europea que deseen empezar a usarla, *será voluntaria*, y en ningún caso sustituirá a los DNIs electrónicos que ya emiten en varios países, como España. 

De hecho, una de las razones por las que la Comisión Europea ha propuesto esta cartera digital es porque destaca la necesidad de crear un *documento de identidad electrónico con utilidad y reconocimiento en cualquier país de la UE.* "En la actualidad, 14 Estados miembros utilizan 19 sistemas de identificación electrónica notificados, que abarcan casi el 60% de la población de la UE, pero la aceptación es baja, su uso es engorroso y los casos de negocio son limitados", señalan en un comunicado.

Todavía tienen que definir exactamente qué servicios se integraran en esta cartera de identificación digital, aunque Bruselas ya ha adelantado unos cuantos que ya se usan en toda la UE a raíz del Reglamento eIDAS, como la *firma electrónica*, y que estarán incluidos tanto para ciudadanos como para empresas.

Sin embargo, lo que sí tienen claro es que servirá para *reunir en un solo lugar toda la documentación necesaria *para llevar a cabo cualquier trámite o disponer de un servicio que requiera de una identificación oficial. Por ejemplo:

*Como método de identificación: *una vez instalada la cartera que el gobierno del país de origen haya expedido, el usuario podrá descargar, almacenar y usar sus datos personales básicos como el carnet de conducir, un diploma o una tarjeta de crédito.
*Para demostrar la edad: *podrá usarse también como método para verificar la mayoría de edad sin tener que mostrar otros datos personales que sí aparecen en el DNI. 
*Para alquilar un coche:* las empresas de alquiler de coche ya no necesitarán fotocopiar el carnet de identidad y el permiso de conducir ni solicitar siquiera la firma de los documentos pertinentes. Con la identidad digital, destacan, podrá recogerse directamente el coche del aparcamiento, pues habrá llevado a cabo todos los trámites desde la aplicación. 
*Para identificarse en servicios online: *podrá usarse para registrarse en otros países o para abrir nuevas cuentas bancarias, comprar tarjetas SIM para el móvil o renovar la tarjeta de transporte público.


----------



## Tiresias (2 Feb 2022)

Mi padre tuvo dos DNI, sólo digo eso.


----------



## maromo (2 Feb 2022)

Luego que si ya que estamos añadimos las compras, luego que si dinero solamente digital, luego que si monitorizamos al individuo por alerta de atentado, luego que para qué quieres privacidad y cedemos tus datos (por tu bien por supuesto, es para que te ofrezcan ofertas que te interesen y tal)....

Por aquí ya habrán entrado las "cuotas" en plan: Este mes has consumido tu huella de carbono prohibido comprar carne, este mes has contaminado mucho te aplicamos la tasa ecoverde y polladas así todas las que se nos ocurran.

y así hasta la distopía guapa que se lleva denunciando desde hace años y que los sospechosos habituales vendrán a decir que si facha culo pedo pis.


----------



## bric (2 Feb 2022)

¿Ya van a implantar el pasaporte de vacunación 2.0? Sí que van rápido, aún hay gente sin la versión beta.


----------



## Night (2 Feb 2022)

Pues yo lo veo bien


----------



## carlos1967 (2 Feb 2022)

Pues esto es el principio del fin. Solo los GILIPOLLAS lo veran bien.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Feb 2022)

Al principio será voluntario usar el monedero electrónico para acceder (por ejemplo) a los grandes centros comerciales, cuando lo use el 40% de la población = obligatorio.


----------



## Night (2 Feb 2022)

carlos1967 dijo:


> Pues esto es el principio del fin. Solo los GILIPOLLAS lo veran bien.



claro por que ahora les es muy complicado cruzar datos entre dni/sim/historial medico/titulacion, etc no?

para mi es agilizar el proceso de lo que ya se puede hacer en 20 mecanismos diferentes, ahora en uno


----------



## Kolobok (2 Feb 2022)

jjijijiji solo es voluntario, es supercool, supertrendy, superpractico, puedes presumir de iphone mientras lo enseñas jjijijijijijiji ecofriendly, super europeísta jijijijijiji


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (2 Feb 2022)

Con el pasaporte covid hemos ido entrenando. Acabaremos siendo los salvajes de Un mundo feliz. A tomar por culo todo.


----------



## ragnarok777 (2 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> El plan es que se lance un *proyecto piloto en octubre de 2022*, una vez perfilado, determinado y acordado el marco técnico y las normas entre los Estados miembro y la Comisión Europea.



Será en Octubre


----------



## maromo (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> claro por que ahora les es muy complicado cruzar datos entre dni/sim/historial medico/titulacion, etc no?
> 
> para mi es agilizar el proceso de lo que ya se puede hacer en 20 mecanismos diferentes, ahora en uno



Pero qué dices!!! No se comparte ni los historiales médicos entre regiones, hay que solicitarlo y hacer papeleo. Estás apañado.


----------



## Julianillo (2 Feb 2022)

Hoy no fue al gimnasio así que su cuota de seguridad social se verá incrementada por aumento del riesgo cardiovascular


----------



## carlos1967 (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> claro por que ahora les es muy complicado cruzar datos entre dni/sim/historial medico/titulacion, etc no?
> 
> para mi es agilizar el proceso de lo que ya se puede hacer en 20 mecanismos diferentes, ahora en uno



Si tu eres uno de los GILIPOLLAS que lo ven bien


----------



## Night (2 Feb 2022)

carlos1967 dijo:


> Si tu eres uno de los GILIPOLLAS que lo ven bien



las maquinas acabaran con nosotros!!
internet acabara con nosotros!!

ahora toca la ia acabara con nosotros!!

lo que no cambia nunca son los CATETOS renegando del progreso y avance


----------



## dragon33 (2 Feb 2022)

Se metan esa puta mierda de control en el culo, de la U.E ni agua.


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Feb 2022)

carlos1967 dijo:


> Pues esto es el principio del fin. Solo los GILIPOLLAS lo veran bien.



Y algunos más, no tan gilipollas, descuida. El negocio es el negocio.
Estamos llenos de hipocritones!!!!


----------



## dragon33 (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> las maquinas acabaran con nosotros!!
> internet acabara con nosotros!!
> 
> ahora toca la ia acabara con nosotros!!
> ...




El avance al control no es avance es regresión, a los tontitos os lo dan envuelto en un lazo y tragais porque estáis ciegos, es la Chinizacion de Europa, bien hizo U.K en mandar a tomar por culo a la mierda de la U.E.


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> las maquinas acabaran con nosotros!!
> internet acabara con nosotros!!
> 
> ahora toca la ia acabara con nosotros!!
> ...



Cuando miren tu genoma, y vean (decidan) que eres un despojo, aunque pudieres vivir 10 años más, no te dejarán. 
Tú eres el listo del corral. No te imaginas el progreso que están preparando las farmacéuticas... precisamente porque eres un cateto.


----------



## carlos1967 (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> las maquinas acabaran con nosotros!!
> internet acabara con nosotros!!
> 
> ahora toca la ia acabara con nosotros!!
> ...



GILIPOLLAS DEL TO


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Feb 2022)

Que creéis que van a dejar a los borregos por ahi sueltos a su antojo?


----------



## Rocker (2 Feb 2022)

Y los viejos que solo saben usar el movil para llamar, y el whatsapp? Paso muchísimo. Además que estoy en UK, soy residente no formo parte de la UE, sólo tengo el pasaporte español y carnet de conducir inglés, el dni me caducó hace unos meses y no lo voy a renovar, no vivo en España no lo uso para nada, adeás que ya no se reconoce como documento de identificación en UK, sólo el pasaporte y el carnet de conducir.

Menuda distopía, no llevo tanta información junta en una app del móvil ni de coña.


----------



## Albion (2 Feb 2022)

Es increíble lo certero que es el Apocalipsis de San Juan. Lo próximo, Ajenjo.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (2 Feb 2022)

Se lo pueden meter la UE, Soros y el NWO todo por el culo.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Feb 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Hoy no fue al gimnasio así que su cuota de seguridad social se verá incrementada por aumento del riesgo cardiovascular



Los nuevos retretes inteligentes vienen equipados con un analizador de muestras biológicas conectado con la Seguridad Social que se podrá consultar con el móvil.

_- Buenos días señor García, los análisis de la primera micción matutina arrojan de nuevo las transaminasas altas y todavía no ha acudido a su centro de salud. Si no acude en breve se cancelará el acceso a su smart-car, smart-TV y finalmente no podrá validarse en su smart-door para entrar en su domicilio. Por favor, no se haga el smart y acuda ya._


----------



## Migue111 (2 Feb 2022)

Supermercado del barrio, Verano 2024, Alerta en la app: "No te has vacunado y has intentado comprar doritos en el supermercado, los cuales no son productos de necesidad. Vacunate ahora y podras disfrutar de libertad de compra sin limites!"


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (2 Feb 2022)

Se que en los tiempos que corren es complicado...pero hay que deshacerse del uso del móvil en la medida de lo posible.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Feb 2022)

Abandonad toda esperanza, el absolutismo entro en crisis, el feudalismo, el fascismo el comunismo... La democracia también entrará en crisis o más bien ya lo está pero estas cosas llevan generaciones para explotar. 

La democracia ya sus partidarios clásicos le veían muchos peros, lo de ahora es que es un popurri de varios sistemas tomando lo peor de cada , a la clase media normal le ha tocado ser los esclavos de este periodo. 

Lo peor es que jamás se darán cuenta del tongo y si lo hacen ya es demasiado tarde. Tengo un amigo que abrió el año pasado una , el siempre le ha gustado todos estos avances tecnológicos mira bizum jijiji, mira pagar con el móvil jijiji. 

Ahora el 90% de la gente claro paga con tarjeta pagar con efectivo es carroza, poco cool, incluso te tildan de defraudador. Y mi amigo se queja de que cuando alguien paga en efectico eso va para el bolsillo integró y cojonudo, que con tarjeta de corte de pelo en vez de 15 son 10 y que se nota mucho.... 

Le preguntaré a ver que opina de esto, seguro que pese a haber tenido esta revelación reciente le parece una idea cojonuda


----------



## zirick (2 Feb 2022)

Si es igual de voluntario que la vacuna me vale.

Pura sangre por aquí


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> claro por que ahora les es muy complicado cruzar datos entre dni/sim/historial medico/titulacion, etc no?
> 
> para mi es agilizar el proceso de lo que ya se puede hacer en 20 mecanismos diferentes, ahora en uno



Es más por los países sin DNI, que son bastantes. España ya era un estado policial completo, pero no todo el mundo era así. Ahora ya, todo.


----------



## paco_ataúlfo_piesplanos (2 Feb 2022)

Control social al individuo, lo siguiente será el sistema del buen ciudadano del PCCh.


----------



## Chichi coge el yeyo (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> claro por que ahora les es muy complicado cruzar datos entre dni/sim/historial medico/titulacion, etc no?
> 
> para mi es agilizar el proceso de lo que ya se puede hacer en 20 mecanismos diferentes, ahora en uno



Porque no es lo mismo SER IDENTIFICABLE que ESTAR IDENTIFICADO permanentemente, lo segundo implica un nivel de control inaceptable. Entre otras cosas, hace posible que, por la vía de los hechos consumados, se te impongan de modo automático e inmediato restricciones o sanciones de dudosa legalidad y que suponen un CHANTAJE, en tanto que pueden ser de necesidad ACUCIANTE, mientras que los procedimientos para reclamar llevan su tiempo.

Todo ello fuerza a pasar por el aro, admitir lo INADMISIBLE y que, de facto, con el tiempo impongas medidas autoritarias, que todo el mundo ha "abrazado" (no les ha quedado más cojones). Lo estamos viendo con las vacunas (según la ley, ESTRICTAMENTE VOLUNTARIAS, pero con todo tipo de medidas coercitivas e inmediatas, SIN POSIBILIDAD PRÁCTICA de ser recurridas y que fuerzan a su inoculación), un control electrónico de este calibre lo agravaría y valdría para todo ámbito, así que no te hagas el despistao, manipuladorcete.

Eso por no mencionar la FALACIA de que la inmediatez que nos puede proporcionar la tecnología, tenga que serlo NECESARIAMENTE a costa de nuestros datos personales.

ESTÚPIDO MANIPULADOR.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (2 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> El plan es que se lance un *proyecto piloto en octubre de 2022*



Q CASUALIDAD , justo en Nov comienza la nueva normativa financiera mundial ISO 20022..... Está todo planeado años y diría décadas de antelacion


----------



## Lomo Plateado (2 Feb 2022)

paco_ataúlfo_piesplanos dijo:


> Control social al individuo, lo siguiente será el sistema del buen ciudadano del PCCh.



Claro es que la eficiencia de una sociedad como la china no es comparable estos días, solo mira los mega proyectos de construcción civil que tienen allí....


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (2 Feb 2022)

Chichi coge el yeyo dijo:


> Porque no es lo mismo SER IDENTIFICABLE que ESTAR IDENTIFICADO permanentemente, lo segundo implica un nivel de control inaceptable. Entre otras cosas, hace posible que, por la vía de los hechos consumados, se te impongan de modo automático e inmediato restricciones o sanciones de dudosa legalidad y que suponen un CHANTAJE, en tanto que pueden ser de necesidad ACUCIANTE, mientras que los procedimientos para reclamar llevan su tiempo.
> 
> Todo ello fuerza a pasar por el aro, admitir lo INADMISIBLE y que, de facto, con el tiempo impongas medidas autoritarias, que todo el mundo ha "abrazado" (no les ha quedado más cojones). Lo estamos viendo con las vacunas (según la ley, ESTRICTAMENTE VOLUNTARIAS, pero con todo tipo de medidas coercitivas e inmediatas, SIN POSIBILIDAD PRÁCTICA de ser recurridas y que fuerzan a su inoculación), un control electrónico de este calibre lo agravaría y valdría para todo ámbito, así que no te hagas el despistao, manipuladorcete.
> 
> ...



Chapó.


----------



## Tagghino (2 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Lo he mandado a un grupo de Whatsapp de amigos y conocidos y la respuesta general ha sido tal que 'Uy, qué bien, así lo llevo todo el móvil, jijiji'. Nadie ha visto o, al menos expresado, nada en contra como miedo al control extremo que supone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klapaucius (2 Feb 2022)

Carnet de borrego sumiso.


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (2 Feb 2022)

Serás muy feliz en un mundo donde no tendrás nada.


----------



## rayban00 (2 Feb 2022)

Próximas notificaciones:

- Has comprado grillos para cenar: Enhorabuena! Tienes una bonificación de 2 euros digitales en tu cartera
- Tus euros digitales están temporalmente bloqueados, alerta de librepensamiento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> *será voluntaria*, y



Sí, como las kakunas


----------



## Autómata (2 Feb 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Hoy no fue al gimnasio así que su cuota de seguridad social se verá incrementada por aumento del riesgo cardiovascular



Pues ahora que lo dices, tengo la curiosidad de si habrán aumentado las primas de seguro por defunción......


----------



## Zbigniew (2 Feb 2022)

No tengáis miedo goyines ,es por vuestro bien, nada más.El 98% está encantado.Y al 2% restante los " convenceremos" . Remad,cagad y consumid mierda.Prohibido pensar y opinar,eso no os incumbe.


----------



## Omegatron (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> claro por que ahora les es muy complicado cruzar datos entre dni/sim/historial medico/titulacion, etc no?
> 
> para mi es agilizar el proceso de lo que ya se puede hacer en 20 mecanismos diferentes, ahora en uno



Lo cruzan tan bien que hay datos incorrectos en todas las administraciones. Y no será por no actualizarlos yo.


----------



## reconvertido (2 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Lo he mandado a un grupo de Whatsapp de amigos y conocidos y la respuesta general ha sido tal que 'Uy, qué bien, así lo llevo todo el móvil, jijiji'. Nadie ha visto o, al menos expresado, nada en contra como miedo al control extremo que supone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mayor problema es que:

No existan especificaciones públicas.
No se puedan implementar soluciones de software libre.
Si ocurre eso:

No se podrá usar con Linux.
No se podrá usar con LineageOS o variantes (en móviles).
Si esto es es así, están OBLIGANDO a:

Tener un móvil Android (o Apple).
Un ordenador con Windows.


----------



## reconvertido (2 Feb 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Próximas notificaciones:
> 
> - Has comprado grillos para cenar: Enhorabuena! Tienes una bonificación de 2 euros digitales en tu cartera
> - Tus euros digitales están temporalmente bloqueados, alerta de librepensamiento.



Al libre pensamiento se le llama auto-radicalización.
Igual que a la crítica (y oposición) se le llama "delito de odio".


----------



## Al Towers (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> claro por que ahora les es muy complicado cruzar datos entre dni/sim/historial medico/titulacion, etc no?
> 
> para mi es agilizar el proceso de lo que ya se puede hacer en 20 mecanismos diferentes, ahora en uno



Opinas lo mismo del dinero físico y del digital, que total es lo mismo??


----------



## INE (2 Feb 2022)

Yo siempre que puedo me identifico con el pasaporte, con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## Bitelchus (2 Feb 2022)

Tiene pinta de humo y siendo del 20minutos más aún


----------



## Mecagüento (2 Feb 2022)

¿Y todo está tan megacontrolado servirá para que larguen a unos ocupas que se hayan metido en alguna de mis propiedades de manera inmediata o solo sirve para que me tengan controlado has a a que hora compro el pan?


----------



## nOkia_XXI (2 Feb 2022)

Si se hace eso sobrarán todos los funcionarios de ventanilla y papeleo, no?


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Feb 2022)

Yo prefiero que me implanten un microchís; el movil lo puedo perder o me lo pueden robar.

Espero que nuestros buenos gobernantes tengan en cuenta mi idea.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (2 Feb 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Luego que si ya que estamos añadimos las compras, luego que si dinero solamente digital, luego que si monitorizamos al individuo por alerta de atentado, luego que para qué quieres privacidad y cedemos tus datos (por tu bien por supuesto, es para que te ofrezcan ofertas que te interesen y tal)....




Pero mira que eres TONTO. La Unión Europea tiene la ley de protección de datos más restrictiva del mundo. Las empresas tienen muy limitado qué hacer con tus datos y siempre tienen que tener tu consentimiento, el cual puedes revocar en cualquier momento.

En este foro de disminuidos mentales siempre se critica cualquier medida futurista que suene a salir de su vida Paco de mierda de pagar con monedas previamente manoseadas por mil pagapensiones que se han rascado el culo con ellas.

"Pero ejj ke kieren akaba con nueztra libertáaa".

A comer pollas digitales, panda de tarados.


----------



## Night (2 Feb 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Opinas lo mismo del dinero físico y del digital, que total es lo mismo??



basicamente, ya tienen controlado casi todo el dinero, y el que no, normalmente se usa para actividades delictivas (drogas, prostitucion, armas) 

si podemos terminar con un gran porcentaje, mejor que mejor
lo que pasa es que os pensais que no os controlan ya, y lo hacen, pero no hay medios para castigar todos los delitos, lo unico que estan intentando hacer es escalar esos medios


----------



## AH1N1 (2 Feb 2022)

Mecagüento dijo:


> servirá para que larguen a unos ocupas que se hayan metido *en alguna de mis propiedades *de manera inmediata











Perdón por las risas


----------



## MrDanger (2 Feb 2022)

Será voluntario al principio, luego irán estrechando el cerco y por supuesto mientras que en otros países la gente protestará, en España tendrá una excelente acogida.

Lo de los datos biométricos es distópico total y da muy mal rollo. Van a controlar hasta cuánto nos mide el cipote.


----------



## Eremita (2 Feb 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Hoy no fue al gimnasio así que su cuota de seguridad social se verá incrementada por aumento del riesgo cardiovascular



Y como faltes a tu clase de deconstrucción de masculinidad tóxica, automáticamente, sin un proceso largo y tedioso proceso en el que son necesarios funcionarios o trabajadores contratados, te descontarán 10 créditos de tu RBU.


----------



## AH1N1 (2 Feb 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Pero mira que eres TONTO. La Unión Europea tiene la ley de protección de datos más restrictiva del mundo. Las empresas tienen muy limitado qué hacer con tus datos y siempre tienen que tener tu consentimiento, el cual puedes revocar en cualquier momento.
> 
> En este foro de disminuidos mentales siempre se critica cualquier medida futurista que suene a salir de su vida Paco de mierda de pagar con monedas previamente manoseadas por mil pagapensiones que se han rascado el culo con ellas.
> 
> ...



Siempre podrás hacerte un multi.
Queda guardado para la posteridad


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (2 Feb 2022)

Tranquilos, no funcionará. Todo lo que hacen los Estados cuesta millones pero no funciona. 

Me recuerda la App"Radar Covid" que hizo Pdr Snchz, el teleñeco de Soros


----------



## George Orwell (2 Feb 2022)

Pues ya está aquí la razón del cobis y el pasaporte de discriminación.


----------



## George Orwell (2 Feb 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Tranquilos, no funcionará. Todo lo que hacen los Estados cuesta millones pero no funciona.
> 
> Me recuerda la App"Radar Covid" que hizo Pdr Snchz, el teleñeco de Soros



¿Cómo el pasaporte de discriminación?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Feb 2022)

Llega la tarjeta de buen ciudadano con la que te impedirán viajar, comprar moda, echar gasolina, comer carne o ver cine si no tienes los puntos necesarios.

Estos hijos de puta avanzan en su mierda de agenda 2030 y si no se les para vamos a flipar.


----------



## germano89 (2 Feb 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Q CASUALIDAD , justo en Nov comienza la nueva normativa financiera mundial ISO 20022..... Está todo planeado años y diría décadas de antelacion



y como enlazas un tema y el otro?


----------



## germano89 (2 Feb 2022)

Bitelchus dijo:


> Tiene pinta de humo y siendo del 20minutos más aún



y las predicciones del foro de Davos tambien son humo... 

Di que te gusta la idea, pero no vengas a vender la moto.


----------



## Noyo (2 Feb 2022)

La noticia es de Junio 2021


----------



## scratch (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> las maquinas acabaran con nosotros!!
> internet acabara con nosotros!!
> 
> ahora toca la ia acabara con nosotros!!
> ...



Tú no eres muy listo, ¿verdad?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo bien



Es acojonante el nivel de analfabetismo digital y el borreguismo de los que no os enterais de absolutamente nada. 

Ya vereis que sorpresita, ya. Luego a llorar.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## coscorron (2 Feb 2022)

Cuando todo el mundo tenga la aplicación instalada lo siguiente será exigirlo para todo ... Y así QR a QR iras dejando migitas de lo que haces en la vida y quizás algún día te arrepientas de haber dado tanta información de ti mismo a no sabes muy bien quien ni para que ni porque.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (2 Feb 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> y como enlazas un tema y el otro?



Solo enlazo un tema aquí.


----------



## germano89 (2 Feb 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Solo enlazo un tema aquí.



no te entiendo, te preguntaba si podrías explicarme la conexión que encuentras entre un tema y otro, igual no me expresé bien.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (2 Feb 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> no te entiendo, te preguntaba si podrías explicarme la conexión que encuentras entre un tema y otro, igual no me expresé bien.



Pues es fácil. El monedero electrónico/digital que van a imponer está relacionado con las CBDCs de los bancos centrales, y la normativa ISO 20022 habla esactamente de eso y de cómo se va a regularizar el sistema financiero respecto a las monedas digitales ,Blockchain etc etc que justo entra en vigor un mes después Nov 2022


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (2 Feb 2022)

cada vez que leo monedero electronico me viene a la cabeza :


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (2 Feb 2022)

Esto es muy buena noticia.
Podría hasta ser el fin de la charoburocracia en España.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2022)

Me siento un judío en Alemania en 1934 (cuando empezaban las leyes raciales).

- 30 días para llenar el formulario de Raza y Religión
- Los profesores judíos cesados en la Universidad
- Los profesores judíos cesados en la Secundaria
- Los alumnos universitarios judíos cesados en la Universidad.
- etc, etc.
- Finalmente: Tiene que coserse una estrella amarilla en la ropa
- Y luego: Vaya subiendo al tren.

La gente regala su libertad GRATIS hasta que un día se enteren que no les queda NADA.

Me llama la atención que los judíos no reaccionen a esto. Hoy lo hacen gobiernos socialistas, pero si mañana sube un racista tiene todos los datos ya servidos para hacer desmanes.

Siempre nos quedará la opción de hacernos tanos y vivir en libertad,


----------



## plebe-yo (2 Feb 2022)

lo siento, pero cuanto menos sepa de mi la Union SOVIETICA Europea, mejor para mi.


----------



## il banditto (2 Feb 2022)

Supongo que es algo parecido al BankID que se lleva usando la tira de años en los países nórdicos


----------



## IMPULSES (2 Feb 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Al principio será voluntario usar el monedero electrónico para acceder (por ejemplo) a los grandes centros comerciales, cuando lo use el 40% de la población = obligatorio.



Pues compraré aún más fuera de las grandes cadenas


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo bien



Beeeee


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Feb 2022)

Di que si, llevarlo todo en un dispositivo que se ROBA mucho. Y además obligar a comprar móvil con mucha más capacidad para que quepa tanta aplicación.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (2 Feb 2022)

un profeta


----------



## maromo (2 Feb 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Pero mira que eres TONTO. La Unión Europea tiene la ley de protección de datos más restrictiva del mundo. Las empresas tienen muy limitado qué hacer con tus datos y siempre tienen que tener tu consentimiento, el cual puedes revocar en cualquier momento.
> 
> En este foro de disminuidos mentales siempre se critica cualquier medida futurista que suene a salir de su vida Paco de mierda de pagar con monedas previamente manoseadas por mil pagapensiones que se han rascado el culo con ellas.
> 
> ...



A diferencia de ti no voy a hacer mención a tu capacidad mental. Te voy a poner otro ejemplo que seguro que cualquier persona, incluídos los que estudiaron en un colegio para personas especiales, puede llegar a entender.

Identidad digital, todo ligado a esta incluído el dinero, también digital, con el Dolar y el Euro digital que están ya por llegar. Paises gastando más de lo que se ingresa, la inflacción sigue subiendo, sale el Dragui de turno a decir: "Señores, intereses negativos. Cada mes les será descontado x euros digitales de sus magníficas cuentas bancarias"

A ver como escapas con todo digital y sin dinero físico. Pero eso si, la protección de datos o no sé qué dicen los "listos" que son muy restrictivas jajaja. Criaturita......


----------



## Seronoser (2 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que vivo en una dictadura donde el pueblo, jamás permitirá esto.


----------



## germano89 (2 Feb 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Pues es fácil. El monedero electrónico/digital que van a imponer está relacionado con las CBDCs de los bancos centrales, y la normativa ISO 20022 habla esactamente de eso y de cómo se va a regularizar el sistema financiero respecto a las monedas digitales ,Blockchain etc etc que justo entra en vigor un mes después Nov 2022



Gracias, no conocía esa normativa bancaria


----------



## elmegaduque (2 Feb 2022)

¡Qué bien!.

Así se agilizará el pago de multas hasta el tiempo real conforme vayas cometiendo infracciones.

Y cuando se instaure el contador de emisión personal de CO2 se podrá luchar mucho mejor contra el cambio climático.

Además supongo que pronto lo implementarán con conexión bluetooth a los nanochips intracorporales de las ponzoñas y podrán sancionarse los pensamientos anticiudadanos como forma eficaz de prevenir comportamientos antisociales.

La felicidad de la agendfa 2030 a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## buhoner0 (2 Feb 2022)

tu sabes la de funcivagos que se irian al paro?, no es rentable para spañistan


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Feb 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Mi padre tuvo dos DNI, sólo digo eso.



¿A la vez, o a que te refieres?


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (2 Feb 2022)

maromo dijo:


> A diferencia de ti no voy a hacer mención a tu capacidad mental. Te voy a poner otro ejemplo que seguro que cualquier persona, incluídos los que estudiaron en un colegio para personas especiales, puede llegar a entender.
> 
> Identidad digital, todo ligado a esta incluído el dinero, también digital, con el Dolar y el Euro digital que están ya por llegar. Paises gastando más de lo que se ingresa, la inflacción sigue subiendo, sale el Dragui de turno a decir: "Señores, intereses negativos. Cada mes les será descontado x euros digitales de sus magníficas cuentas bancarias"
> 
> A ver como escapas con todo digital y sin dinero físico. Pero eso si, la protección de datos o no sé qué dicen los "listos" que son muy restrictivas jajaja. Criaturita......



Ya que vas a mentar a la inflación al menos aprende a escribir bien la palabra. 

Sigue montándote tus películas apocalípticas que nunca se cumplen.


----------



## pandaGTI (2 Feb 2022)

Si novac no acceso a money, siguiente paso!


----------



## djun (2 Feb 2022)

*C.O.V.I.D. Certificado Obligatorio de Vacunación e Identidad Digital.*


----------



## Yarará Guazú (2 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> La cartera de identidad digital estará disponible para todos los ciudadanos, residentes y empresas de la Unión Europea que deseen empezar a usarla, *será voluntaria*, y en ningún caso sustituirá a los DNIs electrónicos que ya emiten en varios países, como España.



Oye al fin una buena noticia, así puedo llevar todo en el móvil.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Feb 2022)

De momento voluntario ya luego veremos y si no te dirán que es por el bien común y si no tienes la identidad digital dirán que eres un terrorista o defraudador, un insolidario y todas esas lindeces que los comunistas progres se inventan para metertela doblada y que entres por el aro.
Por cierto, los mass media se harán eco de esto y te van a bombardear las 24 horas los 7 días de la semana para que te saques la identidad digital y te mostrarán lo bueno y bonito que es mientras intentarán demonizar a aquellos que no lo quieran hacer o sean reacios a ello y es que los veo venir.
Por el bien común y ya de paso por el cambio climático.jajajaja!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Al Towers (2 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> jjijijiji solo es voluntario, es supercool, supertrendy, superpractico, puedes presumir de iphone mientras lo enseñas jjijijijijijiji ecofriendly, super europeísta jijijijijiji



Inclusivo y resiliente a más no poder jeje


----------



## Al Towers (2 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Lo he mandado a un grupo de Whatsapp de amigos y conocidos y la respuesta general ha sido tal que 'Uy, qué bien, así lo llevo todo el móvil, jijiji'. Nadie ha visto o, al menos expresado, nada en contra como miedo al control extremo que supone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucho documento y pasaporte pero nada más, esa es su put4 agenda de las pelotas


----------



## Abrojo (2 Feb 2022)

por qué lo llaman monedero si solo es un identificador digital? Ahí hay algo que no nos cuentan


----------



## Al Towers (2 Feb 2022)

A ti te arrestarán o embargarán lo poco que aún te permitan tener, pero ellos seguirán gastando lo suyo y lo tuyo en lo que les salga de las narices


----------



## Abrojo (2 Feb 2022)

y si pierdes el móvil? y si te roban la identidad?


----------



## Al Towers (2 Feb 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Hoy no fue al gimnasio así que su cuota de seguridad social se verá incrementada por aumento del riesgo cardiovascular



Hace poco la gemte criticaba estas prácticas que algunas aseguradoras comenzaban o planteaban hacer, en cambio hoy en día estarían encantados y hasta lo pedirán por favor "por su seguridad" ... Panda de borregos que nos condenan a todos con su estulticia


----------



## Al Towers (2 Feb 2022)

carlos1967 dijo:


> Si tu eres uno de los GILIPOLLAS que lo ven bien



Estos confunden por ignorancia o interesadamente lo que es la reducción burocrática, muy deseable, con el control total de los individuos, dictadura distópica hasta hace pocos meses


----------



## cebollin-o (2 Feb 2022)

Monedero electrónico:


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Feb 2022)

Cada vez que te lo pidan podrán saber absolutamente todo de ti.


----------



## BUDY (2 Feb 2022)

La noticia no deja de recordarme a un video en el que alguien de un país nórdico llevava implantado un chip RFID en la piel....


----------



## Sputnik (2 Feb 2022)

Acelerando

Vamos a la hecatombe de la libertad individual en beneficio de la "seguridad" y la "comodidad" ofrecida a la masa....el tipico cambalacheo de venderte la moto trucada por un paston. Te quedas sin pasta y sin moto reventada al primer aceleron.





Laocoonte ya advertia..."Temo a los Griegos, incluso cuando traen regalos...."


----------



## Al Towers (2 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Cuando miren tu genoma, y vean (decidan) que eres un despojo, aunque pudieres vivir 10 años más, no te dejarán.
> Tú eres el listo del corral. No te imaginas el progreso que están preparando las farmacéuticas... precisamente porque eres un cateto.



Como el gerontocidio de marzo y abril sobre todo de 2020 pero sistematizado a toda la población a partir de cierta edad


----------



## AH1N1 (2 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> y si pierdes el móvil? y si te roban la identidad?




Te acuerdas de lo del "chis"


----------



## Funcional (2 Feb 2022)

Para cuando un referendum sobre si queremos adoptar una nacionalidad europea? No creo que sea suficiente con que mi país haya firmado un tratado de adhesión que eso suponga la modificación del estado civil de las personas. Yo me niego a seguir dependiendo de otro estado de aquel en el que nací y adquirí por ese hecho su nacionalidad.


----------



## RogerLeFlur (2 Feb 2022)

Es lo que decía Lorenz Ramírez, no sólo vamos a aceptar que nos controlen hasta lo que comemos, sino que vamos a ser nosotros los que exijamos esto, ya sea con la app extragubernamental, como con chip ultracutaneo. Pasar de súbdito a simplemente esclavo, sobrepasando a Orwell por la derecha. El sueño de cualquier gobernante. Democracía dicen que se llama. La estulticia del pueblo no puede ser mayor.


----------



## ciberobrero (2 Feb 2022)

Si ya me lo pones en formato chip subcutáneo, niquelado


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Feb 2022)

Habrá que inventar algo para aquello que quieras hacer sin que se sepa, porque imagino que acabaran con el cash tambien


----------



## Gotthard (2 Feb 2022)

Mirad la serie Black Mirror. Es a donde vamos de cabeza.

Y algun imbecil pensando que eso del documento unificado digital y transnacional es algo bueno. Precisamente atenta contra todas las leyes de proteccion de la privacidad.... salvo que como dicen que es "voluntario" eso significa que al adquirirlo renuncias a tus derechos y tus datos sobre toda tu vida quedan accesibles a todas las administraciones de 27 paises. El sueño humedo de Stalin y Beria.

Va a ser "voluntario" como la vacuna del COVID, ya vereis cuando lo empiecen a exigir en todos sitios y si no lo tienes ¡largo!.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Feb 2022)

balla., ahora los moros que te roban el movil tambien te cortaran un dedo o te sacaran un ojo...


----------



## RogerLeFlur (2 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Si ya me lo pones en formato chip subcutáneo, niquelado



Lo dicho como corderitos al matadero. Perfecto.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Feb 2022)

No será por no haberse anunciado a tiempo.

Y hacía que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y esclavos, se les pusiese una marca en la mano derecha, o en la frente; y que ninguno pudiese comprar ni vender, sino el que tuviese la marca o el nombre de la bestia, o el número de su nombre.

Apocalisis 13:16-17


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

Soy el unico EL UNICO que se queja de que te obliguen a tener un telefonito de mierda para poder meterte a tu puto banco

Os poneis a llorar y sois los primeros que andais con el rabo metido hasta la traquea, panda de anormales


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 Feb 2022)

si fuerzan mucho el totalitarismo la gente se echara al monte..


----------



## matias331 (3 Feb 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Al principio será voluntario usar el monedero electrónico para acceder (por ejemplo) a los grandes centros comerciales, cuando lo use el 40% de la población = obligatorio.



Viendo como las vacunas han sido "voluntarias", no hay futuro sin tener este monedero, me imagino viendo a las Charo presumiendo de ser las primeras en tenerlo, algo asi, como si no tienes una tarjeta dorada no eres nadie..........nos la van a clavar si o si,


----------



## matias331 (3 Feb 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si fuerzan mucho el totalitarismo la gente se echara al monte..



de momento la gente se esta echando a los vacunatorios, al monte....ninguno, bueno uno: lobo esterpario creo que se llama??? no recuerdo ya.


----------



## matias331 (3 Feb 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Habrá que inventar algo para aquello que quieras hacer sin que se sepa, porque imagino que acabaran con el cash tambien



Bitcoin es lo mas peligroso para los totalitarios..........


----------



## matias331 (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Perroviolin (3 Feb 2022)

Bullrun de metales preciosos


----------



## Divad (3 Feb 2022)

El amo se guarda una carta bajo la manga para que el monedero sea aceptado por todos, cobrar una RBU usando el monedero y solo te podrás gastar el dinero en lo que el amo le salga de los cojones.

Ya no harán falta los agentes de negro, solo tendrán que subirle las tasas o bloquearle la cuenta para desquiciar al ser humano y se acabe suicidando...

La libertad llega a su fin, ni en el campo viviendo aislado estaríamos a salvo... seríamos tachados de antisistema, leprosos asintomáticos y el rebaño manipulado por el sistema vería bien hasta la eliminación de los inadaptados.

Solo nos quedan tres caminos;

1) sucumbir a su nuevo juego y amar al sistema para tener una buena puntuación...
2) morir matando a todos los listos hdps que están de cara a la galería tocándonos nos los cojones.
3) migrar en masa a la Antártida y saltarse el tratado internacional de protección para vivir en las nuevas tierras (que ya fueron descubiertas).


La verdad que tengo pocas ganas de hacer el subnormal para ser aceptado y largarse a tomar por culo para iniciar una nueva vida cuando la salida está custodiada por militares... pues es muy probable que acabase muerto por el camino....


----------



## angel2929 (3 Feb 2022)

No te vacunas ? Pues no cobras pension, sueldo o multa jijiji somos verdes jijiji


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (3 Feb 2022)

No sólo pretenden controlar nuestra vida privada cada vez más, también se han dado cuenta de que la compra-venta de datos personales es un negocio muy jugoso que hasta ahora sólo estaba en manos de unas cuantas empresas usanas y chinas.


----------



## Beto (3 Feb 2022)

No tendrás nada.....si ellos no quieren


----------



## Beto (3 Feb 2022)

Propicios días. Usted ha gastado su crédito de azúcar de este mes. Recuerde que es por su salud. El incremento de cuota de su seguro de salud será válido a partir de mañana. Gracias.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2022)

*que deseen* identificarse o confirmar determinada información personal.

no lo deseo, por lo tanto me voy a otro hilo


----------



## elviejo (3 Feb 2022)

El covid pass fue el programa piloto


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Feb 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Mi padre tuvo dos DNI, sólo digo eso.



Yo hace años que dejé de renovar el DNI. De hecho, desde que salió el primero con microchip.

Llevo años usando mi pasaporte para absolútamente TODO (abrir cuentas de bancos, pagar impuestos, trabajo, etc..), incluso para comprar vivienda, sin problema alguno.

Y aunque para muchas cosas el pasaporte es lo mismo y también tienen su RFID, no es "exáctamente" lo mismo. En otras palabras, carga menos datos.

Otra cosa que hago muchísimo es pagar en efectivo, o pagar con tarjetas de familiares/amigos y luego transferirles a ellos el dinero (por ejemplo, cuando compro billetes de avión).

¿Para qué sirve todo ésto? Pues para que las empresas tengan datos mios truncados.

Ya que esta guerra no la podemos ganar sin dar información alguna, al menos que la información que demos sea una mierda.


----------



## estertores (3 Feb 2022)

Yo hace casi dos años que no tengo ni móvil, y así pienso seguir.


----------



## Al Towers (3 Feb 2022)

Exactamente, a ellas no les preocupa lo que pueda pasar luego con sus datos y estos adelantos tecnológicos, sólo que les permitan entrar a su local favorito o irse de vacaciones


----------



## Al Towers (3 Feb 2022)

Heráclito de Éfeso dijo:


> Serás muy feliz en un mundo donde no tendrás nada.



Con tener muchos pasaportes y microchips legibles por infrarrojos ya estarán contentos


----------



## Vardian (4 Feb 2022)

El sueño húmedo del movimiento tecnocrático de los años 30 en USA y huele tanto a cómo entendían la economía con los certificados de energía que da miedo.


----------



## Pato Sentado (5 Feb 2022)

Jack Reacher rules


----------



## reconvertido (5 Feb 2022)

Vardian dijo:


> El sueño húmedo del movimiento tecnocrático de los años 30 en USA y huele tanto a cómo entendían la economía con los certificados de energía que da miedo.



Puedes dar referencias de estas tres cosas que nombras:

Movimiento tecnocrático 1930s de USA.
Certificados de energía
Su relación con la economía
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Vardian (6 Feb 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Puedes dar referencias de estas tres cosas que nombras:
> 
> Movimiento tecnocrático 1930s de USA.
> Certificados de energía
> ...



Wikipedia da una más que buena explicación de este movimiento. Te recomiendo su lectura, tanto el artículo en español como en inglés; No obstante contestaré los puntos planteados lo mejor que pueda y quizá, más adelante, publique una recopilación y explicación más abundante en el tema de lo que me parece el modelo que pretenden implantarnos y que recoge ese elemento mesiánico que tanto anhela el comunismo (post-capitalismo) para eliminar el capital de las relaciones de producción:

1. Fue un movimiento fundado por Howard Scott y que se organizó alrededor de un comité llamado Technical Alliance. Surge durante la Gran Depresión y su cometido formal es la búsqueda de la civilización más óptima a través del menor gasto en recursos energéticos. Proponía reemplazar a los políticos partidistas y empresarios con científicos e ingenieros que tuvieran la experiencia técnica para administrar la economía. A pesar de no ser muy conocido actualmente llegó a tener una amplia base en USA, actualmente el movimiento sobrevive con poca repercusión entre el gran público aunque tiene mucha acogida en otros sectores.

2. El certificado de energía es la propuesta del movimiento tecnocrático para suplir el modelo económico. Con permiso de Wikipedia te copiaré la explicación que se da en dicha web que me parece una aproximación más que correcta de lo pretendido por el movimiento:

"_La contabilidad de la energía es un sistema hipotético de distribución, que registra la energía usada para producir y distribuir los bienes y servicios consumidos por los ciudadanos de un Tecnato. Las unidades de este sistema de contabilidad se denominarían certificados de energía o simplemente unidades de energía, las cuales remplazarían al dinero en un Tecnato, *pero a diferencia del dinero tradicional o las divisas los certificados de energía no pueden ser ahorrados o ganados sino distribuidos entre la población.* *La cantidad de poder de consumo dada a cada ciudadano sería calculada al determinar la capacidad productiva total (menos el mantenimiento de la infraestructura) del Tecnato y dividiéndola igualmente. Las unidades de energía o certificados no serían utilizados físicamente por la población debido a que el sistema sería computarizado. En la contabilidad de energía, el tecnato usaría información sobre los recursos naturales, capacidad industrial y hábitos de compra del ciudadano para determinar cuántos bienes y servicios consume la población*, de tal forma que se pueda ajustar la producción con el consumo (con sostenibilidad).
La razones dadas para la contabilidad de energía son asegurar el estándar de vida más alto posible, así como también la igualdad entre los ciudadanos del Tecnato, y prohibir el gasto de recursos más allá de la capacidad productiva o ecológica del Tecnato. Los tecnócratas señalan que la contabilidad de energía no es racionamiento, sino una forma de distribuir la abundancia y medir la demanda. Cada ciudadano del Tecnato debe recibir cantidades iguales de poder de consumo dentro del contexto de la sostenibilidad en los que los tecnócratas llaman un diseño social científico."_

3. El movimiento tecnocrático busca establecer un sistema socioeconómico de crecimiento basado en la conservación, la abundancia en oposición a sistemas económicos basados en la escasez como son el capitalismo y el comunismo. La principal conclusión del movimiento tecnocrático es que el actual[sistema de precios] basado en la escasez, es un medio ilógico de distribución en un mundo tecnológicamente avanzado. La tecnocracia considera los modelos económicos, políticos y administrativos como reliquias del pasado.

Los tecnócratas afirman que los avances en la mecanización han causado un desplazamiento masivo de empleo hacia el sector de los servicios. Mayor incremento en la eficiencia y la productividad quiere decir que la mayoría de las tareas desempeñadas por empleados humanos pueden ser eliminadas o reducidas a través de una mejor gestión, automatización, y centralización. Estas tendencias deben señalar un incremento tanto en las posibilidades de producción y de tiempo para el ocio puesto que se produce más con menos mano de obra. Dentro del sistema de mercado, sin embargo, un aumento en la productividad según estas teoría conduce a reducción del personal porque las compañías necesitarían menos trabajadores y estos recibirían salarios más bajos debido a la competencia. Como consecuencia, el estándar de vida de muchos declina. Los tecnócratas por lo tanto argumentan que el sistema de mercado se enfrenta a una paradoja fundamental: A pesar de que hay máquinas disponibles para reemplazar mano de obra humana, estas no hacen nuestra vida más fácil, por el contrario la hacen más difícil. Aunque cada vez sea posible producir más debido a la tecnología, las disparidades en riqueza son mayores y el beneficio potencial de la tecnología es menos compartido. La causa fundamental del problema, según el movimiento tecnocrático, es que dependemos mucho de un sistema basado en el dinero para tomar las decisiones económicas.

Contrario a los economistas, quienes definen eficiencia en términos de una máxima asignación de recursos limitados con el fin de proporcionar mayor utilidad a sus dueños, los tecnócratas definen eficiencia en términos de evidencia empírica. Eficiencia, para los tecnócratas se mide científicamente: la tasa de energía aplicada al trabajo útil sobre la energía aplicada al sistema completo. Los tecnócratas argumentan que existe un abismo entre el mundo real de la ciencia y el mundo de la economía. Ellos afirman que las entradas necesarias para hacer la mayoría de los productos se encuentran en abundancia, especialmente aquellas que son críticas para la sociedad como alimentación, refugio, transporte, información, etc. Los tecnócratas afirman que la mayoría de los problemas sociales, como pobreza y hambre se deben a una economía defectuosa y al uso inapropiado de la tecnología. Ellos frecuentemente señalan que el actual sistema de precios es un despilfarro porque utiliza tantos recursos como sean posibles para crear un número escaso de productos (productos privados rivales y excluibles). Los tecnócratas argumentan que el uso de la tecnología y los recursos debe ser capaz de producir en abundancia. Los tecnócratas afirman que el sistema de precios conlleva a una severa falta de poder de compra, y se ha apoyado en tácticas derrochadoras, remiendos al sistema económico, y un enorme incremento en las cantidades de deuda.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Feb 2022)

Vardian dijo:


> Wikipedia da una más que buena explicación de este movimiento. Te recomiendo su lectura, tanto el artículo en español como en inglés; No obstante contestaré los puntos planteados lo mejor que pueda y quizá, más adelante, publique una recopilación y explicación más abundante en el tema de lo que me parece el modelo que pretenden implantarnos y que recoge ese elemento mesiánico que tanto anhela el comunismo (post-capitalismo) para eliminar el capital de las relaciones de producción:
> 
> 1. Fue un movimiento fundado por Howard Scott y que se organizó alrededor de un comité llamado Technical Alliance. Surge durante la Gran Depresión y su cometido formal es la búsqueda de la civilización más óptima a través del menor gasto en recursos energéticos. Proponía reemplazar a los políticos partidistas y empresarios con científicos e ingenieros que tuvieran la experiencia técnica para administrar la economía. A pesar de no ser muy conocido actualmente llegó a tener una amplia base en USA, actualmente el movimiento sobrevive con poca repercusión entre el gran público aunque tiene mucha acogida en otros sectores.
> 
> ...



Desconocía este movimiento.
Suena a comunismo fabiano.
Una "élite" que sabe mejor que nadie qué hace falta a cada uno, y que diseña la producción acorde a eso.
Ya lo de la libertad individual y demás que está muy sobrevalorado.
Claro.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo bien



Ok
Te enteras en Twitter aunque seas políticamente correcto y un día alguien te cabrerá y le llamaras maricón o lo que les ha pasado a decenas de ultraprogres le dirás algo a una chica y te llamará machirulo y acosador 

Automáticamente te pondrán un ban y te quitaron funciones a tu identidad digital ya que has violado las normas de la comunidad. Serás un nick cancelado no un humano con derechos inalienables


----------

